
DreamHost, web host of controversial sites, hit by DDoS attack - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/dreamhost-web-host-of-controversial-sites-hit-by-ddos-attack/
======
warrenm
Thanks, zdnet, for the clickbait headline /s

It's not like "controversial" sites aren't hosted elsewhere .. or that
DreamHost is the dominant host of said "controversial" sites

